# Ufficiale: Dedè al Cruzeiro



## Now i'm here (14 Marzo 2013)

Ag. Dedè: "Non si può rifiutare il Milan"
"A giugno tutto può succedere"

Giuliano Aranda, agente del brasiliano Dedé, ha parlato del suo assistito: "In questo momento non c'è stato nessun contatto diretto, ma in passato abbiamo avuto dei rapporti con il Milan. I rossoneri hanno una grande storia vincente, è una squadra fortissima con un blasone enorme. E' normale che a Dedè piacerebbe giocare in un club così. Ha un contratto con il Vasco, anche altri club brasiliani sono interessati ma è chiaro che il Milan ha un suo fascino, a lui piace molto".


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Marzo 2013)

basta brasiliani, specialmente in questi anni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

secondo me siamo molto forti sul giocatore


----------



## Milanscout (14 Marzo 2013)

Da prendere  é l'unico che può sopperire alla mancanza di thiago


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Dicono sia bravo,qualche cristiano di buona volontà mi potrebbe elencare le sue qualità,pregi e difetti???


----------



## Milanscout (14 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dicono sia bravo,qualche cristiano di buona volontà mi potrebbe elencare le sue qualità,pregi e difetti???



Forte fisicamente,molto veloce ( soprattutto considerando i suoi 191 cm ), tanta grinta, di testa non ne lascia una e ottimo in marcatura.
Tecnicamente é ruvido ma può migliorare, é bravo a dirigere la difesa ma anche qui deve migliorare.
Lo accomuna a thiago la calma olimpionica in campo nel fare le cose


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Forte fisicamente,molto veloce ( soprattutto considerando i suoi 191 cm ), tanta grinta, di testa non ne lascia una e ottimo in marcatura.
> Tecnicamente é ruvido ma può migliorare, é bravo a dirigere la difesa ma anche qui deve migliorare.
> Lo accomuna a thiago la calma olimpionica in campo nel fare le cose


Thanks


----------



## sheva90 (14 Marzo 2013)

Costa troppo...


----------



## Principe (14 Marzo 2013)

Costa 20 milioni


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

assolutamente no, tra i 12 e 14 milioni il prezzo, è un nome che in società è presente. L'unico che veramente può sopperire all'assenza di Thiago. Ha mezzi fisici devastanti, nell'1vs1 non lo saltano mai sia perchè ha i tempi giusti, sia perchè è molto veloce nonostante fosse alto 1.91. di testa le prende tutte, tecnicamente è forte, come leggevo in alto, anche nelle situazioni che sembrano complicate e pericolose, lui ha una calma pazzesca. Se lo prendiamo facciamo un colpo pazzesco, un vero leader che può migliorarsi ancora con la tattica italiana, peccato non aver piu thiago, formerebbero una coppia cosmica... e risparmieremmo sull'ingaggio di un portiere, con loro 2 non servirebbe avercelo


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

Forte è forte ma non so se ce lo possiamo permettere. Meno di 15 non spendi.


----------



## SololaMaglia (15 Marzo 2013)

Mi fido di voi anche perchè non l'ho mai visto giocare, è un nome da tenere in considerazione, dato che sul mercato dei difensori centrali non c'è molta scelta...


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

scusate ma alla fine questo non gioca terzino destro in eventuale 4 - 3 - 3?


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> scusate ma alla fine questo non gioca terzino destro in eventuale 4 - 3 - 3?



No.
Comuqnue ci può agevolare il vasco visto che non paga gli stipendi da mesi


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> scusate ma alla fine questo non gioca terzino destro in eventuale 4 - 3 - 3?



No è un centrale.


----------



## runner (15 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No è un centrale.



ok

comunque la vedo una trattativa difficile senza sganciate tanti danè quindi preferirei concentrarmi su un altro obiettivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

però è strano che a 25 anni sta ancora in Brasile...


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Marzo 2013)

Fisicamente mostruoso e buono tecnicamente,l'unica incognita potrebbe essere l'adattamento alla tatticità della Serie A,ma è un rischio che correrei.Però costa tanto.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> però è strano che a 25 anni sta ancora in Brasile...



Thiago c'è rimasto un anno in meno,ed aveva pure un fallimento europeo (anche se per motivi di salute) alle spalle


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Marzo 2013)

Sarà veramente complicato prenderlo, penso il prezzo si aggiri intorno ai 10-15 milioni, ma se vogliamo rafforzarci in previsione futura è un giocatore che se hai un progetto come quello del Milan non dovresti lasciarti scappare!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fisicamente mostruoso e buono tecnicamente,l'unica incognita potrebbe essere l'adattamento alla tatticità della Serie A,ma è un rischio che correrei.Però costa tanto.
> 
> 
> 
> Thiago c'è rimasto un anno in meno,ed aveva pure un fallimento europeo (anche se per motivi di salute) alle spalle



si ovviamente ci sono i casi...mi fido anch'io di voi, speriamo che lo prendiamo perchè non si può girare ancora con Zapata-Yepes-Bonera


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Il Vasco é senza denaro il prezzo sarà basso quindi 8-10M e lo porti a casa


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

Si ma dobbiamo farlo quanto prima prima che si aprano aste


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

tecnicamente com'è ?
Ditemi che quando recupera palla non la butta via a caso, è una cosa che proprio non concepisco in un centrale, preferisco uno che ogni tanto fa qualche buco ma che sa giocare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

* ''Credo che a fine stagione Dedè lascerà il club. Sarà molto difficile riuscire a trattenerlo . Tutti vorremmo che restasse, ma il club ha bisogno di risorse economiche e il ragazzo vuole continuare la sua carriera con altre opportunità, ingaggi più alti"*


Queste le parole di Cristiano Koehler, direttore generale del Vasco da Gama, a Radio Globo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Ma com'è questo Dedè? è forte sul serio?
Se si lo voglio subito 
mi andrebbe bene pure 10ml + Mexes e Zapata in omaggio.


----------



## Tobi (20 Marzo 2013)

Un mostro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2013)

tra i difensori che ci vengono accostati è quello che ci serve di più per caratteristiche

ovvio che poi io vorrei in ordine,thiagone-hummels e papadopulos

comunque anche toloi del san paolo non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2013)

Ha davvero grandissime capacità. Certo deve imparare dal calcio europeo cosa voglia dire essere realmente un difensore, le basi ci sono tutte su cui lavorare.

Certo si sa, andare a comprare oltreoceano è sempre un terno al lotto, non si sa se il ragazzo si adatta o meno.


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha davvero grandissime capacità. Certo deve imparare dal calcio europeo cosa voglia dire essere realmente un difensore, le basi ci sono tutte su cui lavorare.
> 
> Certo si sa, andare a comprare oltreoceano è sempre un terno al lotto, non si sa se il ragazzo si adatta o meno.



_Basta comprare brasiliani (cit.)_


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Basta comprare brasiliani (cit.)_


Lui è un brasiliano che vorrei avere, uno dei pochi che mi piacciono sul serio


----------



## Milanscout (20 Marzo 2013)

*Si stringe il cerchio rossonero attorno al futuro del difensore della Nazionale brasiliana
Dedè (24). Galliani, ricevuta una relazione entusiasmante da parte dell'uomo di riferimento
per il Brasile Serginho, ha deciso di dare l'assalto al giocatore del Vasco Da Gama. Per
comuni intenti la società brasiliana ed il difensore si lasceranno, con quest'ultimo pronto a
salutare la terra natia per trasferirsi in Europa. L'agente del giocatore nella giornata di ieri
ha aperto al Milan, dicendo che è un club che non si può rifiutare, mentre il presidente del
Vasco sconsolato dichiara a Radio Globo che sarà difficilissimo riuscire a trattenerlo,
sopratutto per una questione di ingaggio (in questo momento guadagna meno di un
milione di euro). Vere trattativa ancora non ce ne sono, ma presto le parti potrebbero avere
il primo contatto per il trasferimento di uno dei difensori più interessanti a livello mondiale.
A riportarlo è Tuttosport.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo, però a riportarlo è Tuttosport e poi credo che farebbe la fine di Thiago Silva.


----------



## MisterBet (20 Marzo 2013)

Tre anni alla grande? Speriamo allora...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

Visto che hanno bisogno di denaro dobbiamo provarci


----------



## 2515 (20 Marzo 2013)

di serginho mi fido.


----------



## prd7 (20 Marzo 2013)

Ma speriamo... con lui sistemeremo il reparto centrale per un po' di anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2013)

I media stanno spingendo molto ultimamente, aspetto a breve una smentita dai nostri.


----------



## Milanscout (20 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> I media stanno spingendo molto ultimamente, aspetto a breve una smentita dai nostri.



Why?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che arrivi... ci serve come il pane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Why?



Perchè è sempre così, probabilmente ci stiamo prendendo un po' troppo bene.


Comunque sti video di un difensore brasiliano '' o melhor zagueiro do brasil '' che segna pure un gol su punizione, un soprannome '' o mito '' che assomiglia non poco a '' o monstro ''....Troppe analogie, non può essere forte pure questo


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2013)

Ci servono assolutissimamente rinforzi in difesa. Se questo Dedè è veramente forte come dicono, prendiamolo.


----------



## Tobi (20 Marzo 2013)

Situazione favorevole. Dobbiamo comprarlo.


----------



## admin (1 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio *il Milan sarebbe tornato alla carica per Dedè*. La società rossonera avrebbe offerto *12 milioni* di Euro al Vasco. Il Chelsea, altro club interessato al giocatore, ne avrebbe proposti 10.


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2013)

12 milioni cifra equa, é un difensore fortissimo bisogna chiudere l affare


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Madò, Di Marzio ? Dai dai dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Se lo prendiamo facciamo un affare, speriamo!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Beh speriamo,12 mln sono una bella cifra e credo congrua al valore del ragazzo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh speriamo,12 mln sono una bella cifra e credo congrua al valore del ragazzo.



Dedè + Strootman =


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dedè + Strootman =



Non c'allargamo,se cacciassero 12 mln per il carioca,col piffero che abbiamo qualche possibilità per Strootman.


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non c'allargamo,se cacciassero 12 mln per il carioca,col piffero che abbiamo qualche possibilità per Strootman.



Vendiamo Robinho, Nocerino e Boateng e poi voliamo in Olanda per Strootman


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vendiamo Robinho, Nocerino e Boateng e poi voliamo in Olanda per Strootman



Non è così facile.


----------



## Milanscout (2 Aprile 2013)

Piuttosto che strootman prendo maher a meno e ci serve di piu


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è così facile.



Perché no? Se vogliamo possiamo prenderlo, non gioca mica nel Barca e comunque ha un ingaggio onesto..ovviamente se si muove lo United stiamo freschi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

*
Un emissario rossonero ha cominciato ad avviare i contatti con il Vasco de Gama, sul piatto 12 milioni di euro. I rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta vista la concorrenza del Chelsea. 
*


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2013)

Bisogna chiudere l'operazione in tempi non sospetti prima che altre squadre mettano gli occhi su di lui.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Aprile 2013)

è sempre stato lui il vero obiettivo del milan dopo thiago....in estate grazie ai tanti contatti brasiliani il giocatore diventerà nostro!
ma lo volete capire che il Milan con tutti i contatti che ha può prendere anche giocatori che all'apparenza sono intrattabili...non come la rube che deve pagare tanto e la sfigainter che prende tanto per prendere...a noi mancano solo i soldi!


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma è così forte?


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Un suo acquisto credo che escluderebbe il riscatto di zapata


----------



## Tobi (2 Aprile 2013)

Io zapata lo terrei, lui dede e salamon avremmo 3 ottimi centrali


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Un suo acquisto credo che escluderebbe il riscatto di zapata



E sarebbe una cavolata immane perché alla fin fine è il nostro migliore centrale.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Si ma ragazzi 20 milioni per zapata e dedè sono tanti!rischi poi di non comprare nessuno a centrocampo di un certo valore e secondo me abbiamo piu bisogno a centrocampo che in difesa


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Un suo acquisto credo che escluderebbe il riscatto di zapata



Probabile, considerando che Bonera e Mexes resteranno con noi per chissà quanto


----------



## 2515 (2 Aprile 2013)

Bene, speriamo che si riveli all'altezza e che salamon possa iniziare a giocare con continuità il prima possibile, così che possano comporre la difesa titolare futura del Milan.
A quel punto ci mancherà solo il centrocampo, tra saponara, Jorginho, kucka.. Ci serve un centrocampista ambivalente di un certo valore, a q

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bene, speriamo che si riveli all'altezza e che salamon possa iniziare a giocare con continuità il prima possibile, così che possano comporre la difesa titolare futura del Milan.
A quel punto ci mancherà solo il centrocampo, tra saponara, Jorginho, kucka.. Ci serve un centrocampista ambivalente di un certo valore, a quel punto l'anno prossimo la juve avrà ben altro di cui preoccuparsi in campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Dedè, Salamon, Mexes, Zaccardo e Bonera(sono convinto che gli rinnoveranno il contratto)sarà un pacchetto di difesa di tutto rispetto. Partiranno Dedè e Mexes titolari poi Salamon soffierà il posto al francese durante la stagione ma in generale si alterneranno tutti e tre tra Europa e campionato con gli italiani pronti a subentrare. Speriamo che chiudano in fretta, è un acquisto necessario.


----------



## iceman. (2 Aprile 2013)

Zapata e' un cesso, piuttosto mi tengo bonera


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2013)

Questo è molto bravo, ha bisogno di venire in Europa ad imparare cosa vuol dire essere un difensore. Magari arrivasse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Mexes Dedè è una bella coppia su cui puntare, con ciò che c'è in giro.

Senza dimenticarsi di Salamon.


----------



## runner (2 Aprile 2013)

ok mi sono un po' documentato sul giocatore e direi che ci potrebbe stare

anche se la vedo dura per il costo totale dell' operazione


----------



## Milanscout (2 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ok mi sono un po' documentato sul giocatore e direi che ci potrebbe stare
> 
> anche se la vedo dura per il costo totale dell' operazione


Il vasco é in crisi finanziaria non paga gli stipendi ai giocatori e questo ci favorisce molto visto che si potrebbe strappare un gran giocatore ad un altrettanto gran prezzo e sarebbr un ottimo colpo il costo complessivo non sarà alto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> ok mi sono un po' documentato sul giocatore e direi che ci potrebbe stare
> 
> anche se la vedo dura per il costo totale dell' operazione


Il vasco é in crisi finanziaria non paga gli stipendi ai giocatori e questo ci favorisce molto visto che si potrebbe strappare un gran giocatore ad un altrettanto gran prezzo e sarebbr un ottimo colpo il costo complessivo non sarà alto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Madò, Di Marzio ? Dai dai dai



E' forse il migliore per quanto riguarda il calciomercato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mexes Dedè è una bella coppia su cui puntare, con ciò che c'è in giro.
> 
> Senza dimenticarsi di Salamon.


Mexès è da mandare via, prende troppo di stipendio in relazione al suo valore sul campo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mexès è da mandare via, prende troppo di stipendio in relazione al suo valore sul campo.



Proprio per questo rimane qua.


----------



## Frikez (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mexès è da mandare via, prende troppo di stipendio in relazione al suo valore sul campo.



Ed è il nostro leader difensivo babba bia..come siamo caduti in basso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mexès è da mandare via, prende troppo di stipendio in relazione al suo valore sul campo.



Se mi trovi un altro forte come lui che tra cartellino e stipendio costa uguale al costo del solo stipendio di Philippe fai pure.


Prende troppo ma ultimamente sta giocando veramente bene, teniamocelo stretto, altrimenti arriva n'altro Zapata...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E' forse il migliore per quanto riguarda il calciomercato.



Al momento Laudisa è il migliore credo


----------



## Milanscout (2 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se mi trovi un altro forte come lui che tra cartellino e stipendio costa uguale al costo del solo stipendio di Philippe fai pure.
> 
> 
> Prende troppo ma ultimamente sta giocando veramente bene, teniamocelo stretto, altrimenti arriva n'altro Zapata...
> ...



Io Zapata lo ritengo più forte di Mexes soprattutto se in giornata


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Io Zapata lo ritengo più forte di Mexes soprattutto se in giornata



Si, se gli metti due panni sotto i piedi te li stira come nessuno...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2013)

*Più organi d'informazione parlano di un accordo sull'ingaggio a 2,5 milioni annui.


Il Vasco pare chieda 15 milioni per il cartellino*


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Più organi d'informazione parlano di un accordo sull'ingaggio a 2,5 milioni annui.
> 
> 
> Il Vasco pare chieda 15 milioni per il cartellino*



tantini 15 mln..troppi direi


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2013)

Loro vogliono 15 noi offriamo 10, a 12 si puo chiudere


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo di chiudere rapidamente e che non si inserisca nessuno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2013)

Sono tanti anche 2,5 di stipendio volendo vedere, evidentemente la società crede molto nel giocatore.


Però per ora di conferme dalle nostre parti non ce ne sono


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

penso che il ragazzo sia stato seguito per lungo tempo...altrimenti l'avremmo preso quest'estate dopo aver venduto thiago..evidentemente non lo ritenevano ancora pronto!!se spendiamo quella cifra è perchè andiamo sul sicuro..sperem


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> penso che il ragazzo sia stato seguito per lungo tempo...altrimenti l'avremmo preso quest'estate dopo aver venduto thiago..evidentemente non lo ritenevano ancora pronto!!se spendiamo quella cifra è perchè andiamo sul sicuro..sperem



In estate non c'era assolutamente la volontà di spendere, questa è la verità. Il sostituto di Silva si è chiamato Zapata in prestito oneroso a 500 mila euro. Dedè anche se fosse stato pronto non l'avremmo mai preso, volevamo prendere Mbiwa a massimo 6 mln, non oltre, proprio perchè di più non si poteva spendere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2013)

*Il Milan è molto deciso sul giocatore che Galliani aveva già individuato come erede di Thiago Silva la scorsa estate, l'offerta rossonera è di 12 milioni.


Di Marzio*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Curiosità : nel 2009 provò tre giorni con l'Udinese


----------



## sion (4 Aprile 2013)

se lo prendiamo e' un colpaccio,speriamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo, speriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Beh a questo punto credo che manchi al suo acquisto.Le cifre più o meno sono quelle che richiede il Vasco.


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> In estate non c'era assolutamente la volontà di spendere.



Appunto, se penso che potevamo prendere Handanovic e Verratti


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo non sia un Acerbi 2.0, fisico da colosso, ma lento come pochi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

Di Marzio è abbastanza attendibile... forse è il più attendibile nel calciomercato... quindi ci sono buone probabilità che lo prendiamo. 

Dedè e un centrocampista di qualità e mi riterrei soddisfatto.


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dedè e un centrocampista di qualità e mi riterrei soddisfatto.



Kucka?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Kucka?


Ehm... passo


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ehm... passo



Jorginho allora


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Jorginho allora


Ehm... passo ancora


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ehm... passo ancora



Sei come [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION], non ti va bene niente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Aprile 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Speriamo non sia un Acerbi 2.0, fisico da colosso, ma lento come pochi



Non preoccuparti,nonostante la mole è molto rapido


----------



## Tobi (4 Aprile 2013)

Alla formazione titolare mancano:

Un portiere (julio cesar)
Un terzino sinistro (martins indi o lukaku)
Un difensore centrale (dede)
Un centrocampista (eriksen o clasie o felipe anderson)

E poi per la panchina qualche giocatore funzionale ma qui punterei a dar spazio a cristante petagna jorginho


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Aprile 2013)

*Come riporta Sportmediaset, la trattativa tra Milan e Vasco per Dedè è avviata e già ben avanzata. La richiesta e l'offerta sono sempre quelle (15 e 12 milioni rispettivamente). Ora è il tempo delle riflessioni da parte dei rossoneri e delle successive decisioni.*


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2013)

Se partiamo subito con un centrale di difesa inizio a pensare molto in positivo per il prossimo anno! Speriamo che l'affare vada a buon fine


----------



## DannySa (4 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, la trattativa tra Milan e Vasco per Dedè è avviata e già ben avanzata. La richiesta e l'offerta sono sempre quelle (15 e 12 milioni rispettivamente). Ora è il tempo delle riflessioni da parte dei rossoneri e delle successive decisioni.*



Cediamo Antonini ed è fatta


----------



## Tobi (4 Aprile 2013)

Il suo acquisto significa il non riscatto di zapata. 
Salamon Dede titolari mexes e un altro affidabile per la panca e siam a posto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Alla formazione titolare mancano:
> 
> Un portiere (julio cesar)
> Un difensore centrale (dede)
> ...


Fixed


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

A me basta il centrale difensivo e il centrocampista... purchè siano due elementi validi sul serio.


----------



## Tobi (4 Aprile 2013)

Con 2-3 acquisti seri il campionato lo vinciamo in carrozza per la champions ci vuole tempo


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Con 2-3 acquisti seri il campionato lo vinciamo in carrozza per la champions ci vuole tempo



Ne abbiamo vinti TRE in DICIASSETTE anni avendo anche squadroni fortissimi, secondo te possiamo vincerlo senza soldi?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo vinti TRE in DICIASSETTE anni avendo anche squadroni fortissimi, secondo te possiamo vincerlo senza soldi?



Beh se prendessimo 3 buoni elementi non vedo perchè non si potrebbe lottare con i gobbi.


----------



## Tobi (4 Aprile 2013)

Perche prima il milan forse puntava piu alle competizioni internazionali oggi invece non siamo da champions e si punta di piu al campionat


----------



## DannySa (4 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Con 2-3 acquisti seri il campionato lo vinciamo in carrozza per la champions ci vuole tempo



Stando ai dati relativi al girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti, questa squadra pur senza un centrocampo stellare e due centrali decenti con un Balotelli in più e un Niang più ispirato era già da scudetto quest'anno, ci avessimo pensato prima.. purtroppo dopo l'Europeo era impossibile andare su Balotelli.
Con un acquisto come Dedè, qualche acquisto a centrocampo tra Saponara e Jorginho (più l'aggiunta di Cristante in pianta stabile) ci rinforzeremmo in modo intelligente e senza spendere più di tanto, oltre a questo se si volessero fare le cose davvero bene si può vendere Boateng + qualcun altro (qualche cesso alla Antonini) per andare su un centrocampista di buon livello, che sia un Nainggolan o uno Strootman fa poca differenza, ci servirebbe troppo uno di quei due (anche se il ritorno di De Jong è tutt'altro che un male, vale sicuramente Flamini + Muntari + Traorè messi insieme e può fare da chioccia ai nuovi giovani, mi sembra uno che ci tenga particolarmente infatti sta cercando di recuperare il più in fretta possibile per essere pronto già dal ritiro.


----------



## The P (4 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sei come [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION], non ti va bene niente.



ahahah ma come? Non è vera questa affermazione! A me non va bene solo Allegri, ci tengo a precisarlo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Aprile 2013)

la cosa che mi preoccupa per il campionato è che comunque la juve ha fatto solo un punto in meno di noi nel girone di ritorno...e noi le stiamo vincendo praticamente tutte!!questi difficilmente perdono colpi...anche rinforzandoci a dovere sarà veramente dura riuscire a vincere già dall'anno prossimo


----------



## runner (4 Aprile 2013)

comunque mi immagino troppo la trattativa estenuante che ci aspetterà.....


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> se si volessero fare le cose davvero bene si può vendere Boateng



 ...speriamo speriamo speriamo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> comunque mi immagino troppo la trattativa estenuante che ci aspetterà.....



Ci vorrà un solo giorno...per la precisione il 31 agosto


----------



## Aphex (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma qualcuno lo conosce Dedè ? Io l'ho visto solo su Football Manager e lì diventa tipo un Nesta più forte fisicamente 

Comunque l'importante penso sia prenderlo subito, in modo che si possa fare l'intero ritiro con la squadra e adattarsi meglio al nostro campionato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sei come [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION], non ti va bene niente.


Voglio Eriksen  

Ma mi accontento anche di Wilshere XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Arriverà il 31 agosto. Non possono prenderlo adesso, perchè bisogna attendere lo sforzo di Berlusconi l'ultimo giorno di mercato e susseguente dichiarazione di Galliani: "Grande sforzo del presidente". Ormai sono scontati...


----------



## Dexter (4 Aprile 2013)

dedè e kucka,poi robinho per felipe anderson e big boateng per un altro difensore di livello  nei sogni


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno lo conosce Dedè ? Io l'ho visto solo su Football Manager e lì diventa tipo un Nesta più forte fisicamente
> 
> Comunque l'importante penso sia prenderlo subito, in modo che si possa fare l'intero ritiro con la squadra e adattarsi meglio al nostro campionato



Si è veramente forte, anche se potrebbe incontrare qualche difficoltà tattica all'inizio. Però è un investimento da fare.


----------



## Tobi (5 Aprile 2013)

L agente ha confermato che l interesse c é e che milan e vasco stanno parlando


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2013)

*L'agente di Dedè:"Il Vasco sta aspettando un'offerta dal Milan"*


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2013)

Prepariamo i caschi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Sembra concreto l'interesse, speriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2013)

Io direi di preparare i meloni.


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2013)

lui,ogbonna e un centrocampista decente...dai dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> lui,ogbonna e un centrocampista decente...dai dai


Seeee, basta Dedè, improbabile l'arrivo contemporaneo con Ogbonna.


----------



## iceman. (5 Aprile 2013)

Perin Ogbonna Dede', non chiedo altro.
Ma dal momento che prendere perin significa prendere anche kucka e antonelli, e' molto probabile resti quel cesso di abbiati.


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Seeee, basta Dedè, improbabile l'arrivo contemporaneo con Ogbonna.


io non lo darei cosi per scontato. zappetta torna al villareal,yepes a spacciare la bamba in colombia..magari mesces se va da arsene a cucinare le uova alla coque..a centrali facciamo tanto tanto schifo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Siamo al 5 di aprile e c'è già una trattativa ufficialmente in corso.Che succede?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me l'unico acquisto in difesa del prossimo anno è Rodrigo Ely. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Siamo al 5 di aprile e c'è già una trattativa ufficialmente in corso.Che succede?



_Il mercato si fa nella seconda metà di agosto, dopo il 20 quando iniziano i supersaldi (cit. Galliani)_ 

Ely non mi sembra pronto, era partito bene poi ha fatto un sacco di panchina, ora è tornato a giocare con regolarità però la vedo dura che rientri alla base dopo una sola stagione.


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

Ely sta facendo una grandissima stagione, secondo me è il prossimo anno già pronto a calcare la serie A. Ma non è certo pronto per tornare a giocarsela al Milan.


----------



## 2515 (6 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ely sta facendo una grandissima stagione, secondo me è il prossimo anno già pronto a calcare la serie A. Ma non è certo pronto per tornare a giocarsela al Milan.



Una stagione da riserva da noi non sarebbe male.
Dedè ed Ely al posto di Zapata e Yepes, tanto per me l'anno prossimo Salamon si prende la maglia titolare, Dedè l'avrà da subito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Una stagione da riserva da noi non sarebbe male.
> Dedè ed Ely al posto di Zapata e Yepes, tanto per me l'anno prossimo Salamon si prende la maglia titolare, *Dedè l'avrà da subito*.



dipende quando arriva,se fa subito il ritiro con noi può anche essere,ma se lo ufficializziamo tipo ad agosto inoltrato non credo,e probabilmente sarà anche convocato in confederations cup


----------



## iceman. (6 Aprile 2013)

miraccomando ...prendiamolo l'ultima settimana di agosto visto che e' la regola


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Aprile 2013)

Il bello di Dedè è che scaccerebbe pure il fantasma Ogbonna

Babba bia


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Dal Brasile Lancenet parla di un contratto con la società rossonera da due milioni e mezzo di euro e rivela che il prezzo pagato dal Milan sarebbe di sei milioni di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal Brasile Lancenet parla di un contratto con la società rossonera da due milioni e mezzo di euro e rivela che il prezzo pagato dal Milan sarebbe di sei milioni di euro.


Eh, sese...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal Brasile Lancenet parla di un contratto con la società rossonera da due milioni e mezzo di euro e rivela che il prezzo pagato dal Milan sarebbe di sei milioni di euro.



offriamo 12 loro chiedono 15 e chiudiamo a 6?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> offriamo 12 loro chiedono 15 e chiudiamo a 6?



.....il resto è in nero....ovviamente...


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Aprile 2013)

*CALCIOMERCATO MILAN
Corinthians-Dedé, la trattativa può decollare: una contropartita paulista sbloccherebbe l'affare*
Lotta a distanza tra Milan e Corinthians per Dedé. Il club rossonero sembrerebbe essere la priorità del giocatore, ma dall’altra parte il club paulista non ha intenzione né di arrendersi né tanto meno di perdere. Così, secondo quanto si apprende da Lancenet, la società campione in carica del Sudamerica e del mondo avrebbe inviato al club carioca una lista di nomi di giocatori inseribili nella trattativa. Il Vasco l’avrebbe accettata molto volentieri, e in particolare avrebbe individuato un nome su tutti: quello di Emerson Sheik. Il Timão attualmente non è disposto a cessioni, ma dopo la Libertadores se ne può tranquillamente parlare. La trattativa quindi sembrerebbe in dirittura d’arrivo. Ora si attende la risposta del Milan.

-

Se è vera questa notizia secondo me il milan non comprerà al 100% dedè.. Sembrava troppo bello


----------



## Frikez (6 Aprile 2013)

Ma il Vasco non vuole Pippinho? Diamoglielo anche gratis


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Aprile 2013)

io questo dedè non l'ho mai visto all'opera e di conseguenza non posso dire se sia un grande difensore o meno,ma non spenderei una cifra così sostenuta(12 milioni per un difensore sono tanti,considerando che thiago ne costo' 10 ed era già maggiormente considerato a livello internazionale rispetto a questo sconosciuto) per un difensore centrale brasiliano,del resto nell'era berlusconi l'unico stopper sudamericano che si è rivelato all'altezza è stato proprio silva.Piuttosto andrei su un difensore europeo(calcisticamente parlando)


----------



## Milanscout (6 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> io questo dedè non l'ho mai visto all'opera e di conseguenza non posso dire se sia un grande difensore o meno,ma non spenderei una cifra così sostenuta(12 milioni per un difensore sono tanti,considerando che thiago ne costo' 10 ed era già maggiormente considerato a livello internazionale rispetto a questo sconosciuto) per un difensore centrale brasiliano,del resto nell'era berlusconi l'unico stopper sudamericano che si è rivelato all'altezza è stato proprio silva.Piuttosto andrei su un difensore europeo(calcisticamente parlando)


Dedè come Thiago ha vinto per 2 anni di fila il titolo come miglior difensore del brasilerao è già nel giro della nazionale e tutti i più grandi Club sono o erano interessati a lui, dovrebbe costare come Thiago ma considerando che i costi sono saliti 2M ci possono stare ma credo che lo prenderemo a meno


----------



## el_gaucho (7 Aprile 2013)

Il vasco e' in crisi finanziaria e ha bisogno di capitali. Se si trova l'accordo con il giocatore per impediment che Altri club facciamo il gioco al rialzo si potrebbe chiudere tra gli 8 e i10 milioni.
Non age solo visto giocare non so pero' se questa spesa eventuale sia un affare


----------



## Tobi (7 Aprile 2013)

Alla fine conta la volonta del giocatore.. tra corinthias e milan non c e paragone.. il salto di qualita puo farlo venendo in europa


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

*L'agente di Dedè ha confermato l'interesse del Milan ma occhio al Corinthians che nelle ultime ore si e inserita prepotentemente sul giocatore.*


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi se iniziamo così secondo me ad arrivare ad Agosto avremo scritto almeno 300 pagine


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2013)

l'ho visto taaaante volte giocare. Non mi ha quasi mai entusiasmato, ma si vedono qualità importanti. Purtroppo giudicare un difensore in Brasile, almeno per me, è molto difficile. Gli attaccanti brasiliani sono tutti tecnicamente forti, i ritmi di gioco sono sì lenti ma quando la palla arriva in attacco si assistono a giocate stupende. E molto spesso i difensori fanno figure barbine.
Dedè è uno che sa tenere la posizione molto bene, pure di testa è bravo, ma non mi sembra superiore a Zapata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'ho visto taaaante volte giocare. Non mi ha quasi mai entusiasmato, ma si vedono qualità importanti. Purtroppo giudicare un difensore in Brasile, almeno per me, è molto difficile. Gli attaccanti brasiliani sono tutti tecnicamente forti, i ritmi di gioco sono sì lenti ma quando la palla arriva in attacco si assistono a giocate stupende. E molto spesso i difensori fanno figure barbine.
> Dedè è uno che sa tenere la posizione molto bene, pure di testa è bravo, ma non mi sembra superiore a Zapata.


Beh, se fosse uno Zapata con dei buoni piedi sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Aprile 2013)

*Secondo quanto riportato da fonti brasiliani, sarebbe sfida tra Milan, Liverpool e Corinthians per il centrale del Vasco Dedè. Il giocatore brasiliano avrebbe detto che non gli dispiacerebbe giocare nel Corinthians, ma allo stesso tempo ignora le voci ed è concentrato sulla stagione corrente.*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Aprile 2013)

Ma perche non prendiamo Mangala del porto, cioe a questo va bene giocare nel Corinthias non so se mi spiego...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Aprile 2013)

*Ag Dedè:"Milan? Dall’Italia non è arrivata alcuna offerta ufficiale, per questo ad oggi è difficile parlare di un approdo in Italia, vedremo. Solo dalla Russia è arrivata una proposta."*


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

*Il Corinthians ha superato l'offerta del Milan per Dedè: 13 milioni. Quella rossonera è ferma a 12

Sky*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Aprile 2013)

se accetta il corinthias o la russia piuttosto che il liverpool ma soprattutto noi si dimostra un mezzo giocatore.
Contento se viene,ma non mi strappo i capelli in caso contrario.
Ci sono tanti centrali di belle speranze in giro:soumaoro,zouma,chiriches,mangala,lisandro lopez,n'kolou,toloi ecc.


----------



## DannySa (10 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corinthians ha superato l'offerta del Milan per Dedè: 13 milioni. Quella rossonera è ferma a 12
> 
> Sky*



Questi tirchioni oltre non vanno comunque, a 15 per me si chiude, oltre non si può andare.


----------



## Tobi (10 Aprile 2013)

12 é la cifra giusta. Se ha voglia di mettersi in gioco ad alti livelli sa benissimo che il Milan é un occasione d'oro per lui.. se poi il grande calcio lo spaventa.. amen si vira su altri

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E comunque giusto non svenarsi.. c e da fare acquisti a centrocampo.. poi vabbe bisogna capire il budget estivo quale.sara


----------



## DannySa (10 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 12 é la cifra giusta. Se ha voglia di mettersi in gioco ad alti livelli sa benissimo che il Milan é un occasione d'oro per lui.. se poi il grande calcio lo spaventa.. amen si vira su altri
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> E comunque giusto non svenarsi.. c e da fare acquisti a centrocampo.. poi vabbe bisogna capire il budget estivo quale.sara



Dipenderà tutto dall'entrata in Champions, decine di milioni solo per quello.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2013)

In estate se ne va, questa è cosa certa, bisognerà essere più bravi degli altri a prenderlo.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Aprile 2013)

Roberto Dinamite (presidente del Vasco): "La situazione di Dedé è molto chiara. *Gli aspetti finanziari del club sono delicati*. Potrebbe andare via anche se non vorrei cederlo. Se il Vasco domani trovasse delle risorse, Dedé rimarrebbe. Ma ad oggi il Vasco detiene solo una parte del cartellino e *la decisione spetta al giocatore*. Dedé vuole restare, e anche noi lo vogliamo, ma non basta. Non posso accordarmi con lui e dimenticare il resto della squadra. Dedé è un giocatore fantastico, favoloso. Potesse restare, ottimo, *è uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo*, ma dipende solo da questo. *Ha un contratto fino al 2014, non dipende solo dal Vasco, ma anche dal giocatore".*


----------



## jaws (10 Aprile 2013)

Ha il contratto in scadenza tra un anno, la squadra ha problemi economici, quindi il prezzo deve essere basso, sotto ai 10 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

Beh dipende cosa vuole fare, nel senso che se va in una squadra brasiliana ha piu possibilità di giocare e andare ai mondiali 2014, da noi no, perchè comunque non credo che lo "buttiamo" subito titolare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Aprile 2013)

ha solo un altro anno di contratto col vasco ed inoltre per il calcio europeo sarebbe un'incognita,ergo non vale piu' di 7-8 milioni a mio parere,poi se il corinthians ne offre 13+bonus ed il vasco ne chiede 15,credo sia giusto farsi da parte.Non bisogna illudersi di trovare un altro thiago silva in brasile,nella gestione berlusconi è stato l'unico stopper sudamericano ad aver fatto grande il milan,gli altri li abbiamo sbagliati tutti(roque junior,ayala,chamot,coloccini per fare degli esempi).Meglio puntare su un centrale calcisticamente europeo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2013)

*Il Corinthians molla la presa su Dedè, Alves: "Non spenderemo un centesimo"*

Il ds del Corinthians, *Duílio Monteiro Alves *ha smentito che il proprio club possa spendere certe cifre per strappare il difensore alle squadre europee interessate a *Dedè*: *"Il Corinthians non spenderà un centesimo. Non faremo un investimento in un reparto dove abbiamo già speso a gennaio, se il Corinthians dovesse spendere denaro o vendere un giocatore, allora lui non verrà. Noi vogliamo Dedé, ma se ci venisse regalato...".*

Intanto, nelle ultime ore, è sbucata un'altra pretendente al giocatore, *il Cruzeiro*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2013)

Mi sento fiducioso sul suo acquisto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

Certo che sti brasiliani c'hanno la faccia come il di dietro... regalato, ma per piacere.


----------



## iceman. (13 Aprile 2013)

In Europa siamo in pole


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Fanno i taccagni pure tra di loro


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2013)

*Dedè ammette l'interesse del Cruzeiro: "C'è un'offerta ufficiale, vedremo se andrò via"*

Il difensore del Vasco da Gama ha parlato del suo futuro: “Di concreto, fin qui, *è arrivata un’offerta ufficiale del Cruzeiro*. Ma adesso *non so ancora dire se andrò via o meno, vedremo*. Sicuramente è inevitabile che queste offerte abbiano un impatto sulle mie prestazioni. In ogni caso, dirò sempre grazie ai tifosi del Vasco che mi sono vicini”.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Aprile 2013)

Alle aste non dobbiamo partecipare,deve decidere lui se rimanere li oppure venire in europa.


----------



## Milanscout (13 Aprile 2013)

è solo una provocazione per me


----------



## 2515 (14 Aprile 2013)

per quanto mi riguarda se un tanto decantato talento brasiliano preferisce starsene in brasile piuttosto che giocare nel milan o in qualsiasi altra grande squadra europea me ne sbatto dei proclami degli osservatori, significa che non ha gli attributi per giocare in europa. Per quanto mi riguarda anche offrissimo 10 milioni in meno di qualsiasi squadra brasiliana un calciatore dovrebbe preferire noi e fare pressione per questo, siamo sempre il milan, e anche con la squadra attuale le squadre brasiliane sono di un'inferiorità imbarazzante. Se uno preferisce starsene in brasile è perché ha paura e perché vuole continuare a fingere di giocare a pallone, perché se c'è una cosa che tanti giocatori brasiliani hanno dimostrato è che essere fenomeni in brasile significa spesso essere più bravi a fare i giocolieri che a giocare a calcio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Aprile 2013)

credo che il vasco chieda una cifra folle(15 milioni) per un difensore che va in scadenza di contratto tra un anno e che comunque è la riserva delle riserve nella nazionale brasiliana.Davanti a lui ci sono thiago silva,dante,juan jesus e magari qualcun altro che non conosco...


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me è uno dei tanti difensori che seguiamo ma penso che alla fine non arriverà, è una cifra troppo alta per un giocatore che deve dimostrare ancora tutto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me è uno dei tanti difensori che seguiamo ma penso che alla fine non arriverà, è una cifra troppo alta per un giocatore che deve dimostrare ancora tutto.


A 15 milioni non lo prenderei, ma a 15 milioni + Robinho sì 

Scherzi a parte, penso che a una decina di milioni il Vasco lo dia senza problemi.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Ho seri dubbi sul suo arrivo.A tal punto mirerei sul centrale del Basilea,Dragovic,gran bell'animalo.


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2013)

Io spero in dragovic, un mostro. Mi fido della dirigenza ma se si fanno scappare questo difensore sono pazzi..


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Aprile 2013)

a quelle cifre preferisco prendere un centrocampista forte,del quale abbiamo molto più bisogno


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho seri dubbi sul suo arrivo.A tal punto mirerei sul centrale del Basilea,Dragovic,gran bell'animalo.



Mi ha impressionato nelle ultime due partite il centrale del Basilea, sembra davvero bravo. Comunque pure Dede non è affatto male, anzi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2013)

*Dedé-Cruzeiro si chiude mercoledi.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio c'è lo offerta ufficiale del Cruzeiro e le trattative sono avanzate,come dichiara il DS Alexandre Mattos: _“Siamo molto avanti. Da qualche giorno sto trattando direttamente con il Vasco per capire se si può chiudere l’operazione o meno. Non è facile prendere un campione come Dedé, ci sono possibilità e ci stiamo provando”_.

Punto cruciale dell'intervista è che stanno trattando col Vasco,ma non dicono nulla riguardo alle preferenze del giocatore.Se lui vuole il Milan,hanno poco da trattare quelli del Cruzeiro...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2013)

Cioe parliamo di concorrenze come Cruiserio, Corithhias e Liverpool e non riusciamo manco a prender eil giocatore? Pietà


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma che cosa fanno ? Si stanno facendo sfuggire anche questo ???


----------



## Ale (15 Aprile 2013)

ahahah se lo son fatto soffiare dal CRUZEIRO.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

magari è perchè non lo vogliamo comprare no!??!se non lo vogliamo cosa ci facciamo soffiare???


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe parliamo di concorrenze come Cruiserio, Corithhias e Liverpool e non riusciamo manco a prender eil giocatore? Pietà



Se siamo tirchi come una carovana di scozzesi cosa vuoi pretendere.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma è vero che sono pronti 12 milioni? Se così non fosse cambiate il titolo della discussione, che sa tanto di presa in giro.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ahahah se lo son fatto soffiare dal CRUZEIRO.



magari non lo volevamo. L'ho detto più volte: a me non sembra migliore di Zapata. E per quello che costa, tanto vale prendersi Benatia che già conosce la serie A, sebbene non mi faccia impazzire, o Ogbonna (che nemmeno è tutto 'sto fenomeno).


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> magari non lo volevamo. L'ho detto più volte: a me non sembra migliore di Zapata. E per quello che costa, tanto vale prendersi Benatia che già conosce la serie A, sebbene non mi faccia impazzire, o Ogbonna (che nemmeno è tutto 'sto fenomeno).



Io 12 milioni li spenderei per Mangala, fortissimo. Conosce l'Europa e sopratutto ha esperienza internazionale...


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> magari è perchè non lo vogliamo comprare no!??!se non lo vogliamo cosa ci facciamo soffiare???



Ma infatti, magari ci interessa però non stiamo parlando del nuovo Thiago Silva.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io 12 milioni li spenderei per Mangala, fortissimo. Conosce l'Europa e sopratutto ha esperienza internazionale...



non lo conosco bene. Certo, un centrale non troppo vecchio, con esperienza internazionale e determinate caratteristiche sarebbe quello che ci serve. Poi magari si presentano con Astori e possiamo chiudere baracca e burattini.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

mah se il giocatore va al cruzeiro che in brasile manco è tutta sta squadra,si vede che ha un ambizione grossa quanto il mio pene in siberia a -40 gradi se ne stia li.
Con 15 milioni posso provare per mangala,dragovic,soumahoro,zouma,lisandro lopez e chiriches e volendo in italia ogbonna benatia e danilo


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2013)

danilo mi sembra piu' bravo di benatia..ma in ogni caso noi con l'udinese non trattiamo.

Milan vicino ad handanovic armero ed asamoah e infatti non e' arrivato nessuno; su astori concordo un CESSO..

ma yanga mbiwa che fine ha fatto? comunque speriamo non venga riscattato zapata .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> danilo mi sembra piu' bravo di benatia..ma in ogni caso noi con l'udinese non trattiamo.
> 
> Milan vicino ad handanovic armero ed asamoah e infatti non e' arrivato nessuno; su astori concordo un CESSO..
> 
> ma yanga mbiwa che fine ha fatto? comunque speriamo non venga riscattato zapata .



Yanga è andato al newcastle a gennaio mi sa a 10 milioni


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Significativo come in Brasile per il mercato ormai girano più soldi che in Italia.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2013)

non mi dispiace piu' di tanto che si sia accasato al cruzeiro,sinceramente.Non dobbiamo vivere nella speranza di trovare un altro thiago silva,basta brasiliani.Puntiamo su un difensore di scuola europea piuttosto,ce ne sono tanti in giro di promettenti,anche a prezzi non impossibili


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Aprile 2013)

Anche lui, se ha preferito il Cruzeiro piuttosto che aspettare il Milan tra due mesi, significa che è un mediocre di testa


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2013)

Quanto lo ha pagato il Cruzeiro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

Ancora non si sanno le cifre, comunque magari il giocatore ha preferito rimanere in Brasile per giocarsi una convocazione con il Brasile, ovvio che da noi non avrebbe giocato subito titolare e quindi le possibilità che fosse convocato erano pari a 0.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

*Dg Vasco Da Gama frena:" "Non c'è nulla di concreto con il Cruzeiro, ma questo non significa che non possa esserci una trattativa. "*


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;166703 ha scritto:


> Ancora non si sanno le cifre, comunque magari il giocatore ha preferito rimanere in Brasile per giocarsi una convocazione con il Brasile, ovvio che da noi non avrebbe giocato subito titolare e quindi le possibilità che fosse convocato erano pari a 0.



Non è vero dai, se fa bene in Brasile non è cosi scontato che venga convocato, se fa bene in Europa invece è certo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Anche lui, se ha preferito il Cruzeiro piuttosto che aspettare il Milan tra due mesi, significa che è un mediocre di testa



Procuratori e giocatore sanno già se ci sono possibilità in estate di andare in Europa e dove, evidentemente se sceglie di rimanere in Brasile non c'è qualcosa di interessante nel nostro continente. Ad esempio il Milan stesso ha il problema extracomunitario, senza dimenticare che costa parecchio e chissà se ci sono i soldi per fare l'investimento.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Aprile 2013)

ufficiale al cruzeiro...sul sito del vasco de gama è apparsa una nota nella quale ringraziano il giocatore per le prestazioni offerte alla squadra in questi anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2013)

ROTFL ufficiale al Cruzeiro.
Evidentemente non eravamo veramente interessati.


----------



## jaws (17 Aprile 2013)

Contento lui...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Dedè, Neymar... gente che resta nel loro campionato ormai, dove tra l'altro girano più soldi che in certi campionati d'Europa(Italia). Il mondo del calcio sta proprio cambiando.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dedè, Neymar... gente che resta nel loro campionato ormai, dove tra l'altro girano più soldi che in certi campionati d'Europa(Italia). Il mondo del calcio sta proprio cambiando.


Non solo quello del calcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

Contento lui contenti tutti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Queste scelte sono pessime per la nazionale brasiliana di calcio perché i loro calciatori non saranno mai capaci di fare il salto di qualità e diventare campioni in grado di trascinarla. Se la tendenza sarà questa(Dedè, Neymar), la nazionale brasiliana sarà destinata ad un lento declino.


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste scelte sono pessime per la nazionale brasiliana di calcio perché i loro calciatori non saranno mai capaci di fare il salto di qualità e diventare campioni in grado di trascinarla. Se la tendenza sarà questa(Dedè, Neymar), la nazionale brasiliana sarà destinata ad un lento declino.



Domattina vado a scommettere 2000 euro sulla vittoria del Brasile al prossimo Mondiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Domattina vado a scommettere 2000 euro sulla vittoria del Brasile al prossimo Mondiale


Ma cosa c'entra, a lungo andare intendo, mica dalla sera alla mattina. Sciocchino


----------



## Frikez (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra, a lungo andare intendo, mica dalla sera alla mattina. Sciocchino



Non avevo capito che parlassi del 2040, spiegati meglio la prossima volta


----------



## pennyhill (17 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste scelte sono pessime per la nazionale brasiliana di calcio perché i loro calciatori non saranno mai capaci di fare il salto di qualità e diventare campioni in grado di trascinarla. Se la tendenza sarà questa(Dedè, Neymar), la nazionale brasiliana sarà destinata ad un lento declino.



L’ultimo secoli fa, ma il Brasile con le _frontiere chiuse_ ha vinto 3 mondiali, con i giocatori in Europa 2. 
Comunque tendenzialmente sono d’accordo, anche se oggi tatticamente sono preparati un po’ ovunque.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2013)

mah davvero perplesso,o lui non ha le palle per venire in europa o evidentemente nessuno voleva spenderci tanti soldi..comunque non mi dispero ci sono tanti ottimi difensori in europa e tra un anno o 2 se proprio dobbiamo prendere un difensore brasiliano mi andrei a prendere antonio carlos dal corinthians.
Fatto sta che dopo il mondiale non mi sorprenderebbe che possa già andare via dal cruzeiro. Vedremo


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste scelte sono pessime per la nazionale brasiliana di calcio perché i loro calciatori non saranno mai capaci di fare il salto di qualità e diventare campioni in grado di trascinarla. Se la tendenza sarà questa(Dedè, Neymar), la nazionale brasiliana sarà destinata ad un lento declino.



Sono venuto in questo topic per scrivere la stessa identica cosa.


Nel 2014 toccherà ancora a Kaka' e se non sarà rotto davanti Scolari farà bene a far giocare Pato, pure se è al 20%.



Nel breve è così ma nel lungo la cosa pagherà, mi sa che il Brasilerao è destinato a diventare un bel campionato, che comincino anche a comprare giocatori europei tra un po' ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra, a lungo andare intendo, mica dalla sera alla mattina. Sciocchino



Io invece intendo l'esatto contrario 


Per adesso il Brasilerao resta un cimitero d'elefanti con qualche talento troppo cresciuto, ci vuole tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’ultimo secoli fa, ma il Brasile con le _frontiere chiuse_ ha vinto 3 mondiali, con i giocatori in Europa 2.
> Comunque tendenzialmente sono d’accordo, anche se oggi tatticamente sono preparati un po’ ovunque.


Vero ma l'hai detto: secoli fa, quelli erano altri tempi dove con la sola tecnica si potevano vincere mondiali, adesso c'è una preparazione atletica fantascientifica rispetto agli anni del Brasile tre volte campione del mondo e se in Brasile i Seedorf e i Ronaldinho hanno ancora qualcosa da dire... oltre, ovviamente, alla preparazione tattica che in Europa è di tutt'altra pasta, anche se rispetto al problema atletico questo rappresenta decisamente il male minore e come hai detto tu, in questo senso, una preparazione tattica adeguata si trova un po' ovunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per adesso il Brasilerao resta un cimitero d'elefanti con qualche talento troppo cresciuto, ci vuole tempo.


Un conto è il Brasilerao che potrebbe fare da subito il salto di qualità appunto, ma la nazionale brasiliana se non adesso sicuramente col tempo andrà a perderci da questa situazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2013)

Costato 5 milioni, ROTFL ....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Costato 5 milioni, ROTFL ....


Io leggo 14 più tale Allison


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io leggo 14 più tale Allison



14 milionio di REIAS... che equivalgono 5 milioni di euro


----------



## Frikez (18 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 14 milionio di REIAS... che equivalgono 5 milioni di euro



Splendidi è rimasto ancora alla lira, che ci vuoi fare? 

Comunque si parla del 45% del cartellino, la valutazione totale infatti era di 12 milioni di euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 14 milionio di REIAS... che equivalgono 5 milioni di euro


Pardon, non ho visto in che moneta


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Queste scelte sono pessime per la nazionale brasiliana di calcio perché i loro calciatori non saranno mai capaci di fare il salto di qualità e diventare campioni in grado di trascinarla. Se la tendenza sarà questa(Dedè, Neymar), la nazionale brasiliana sarà destinata ad un lento declino.



Non sono d'accordo, in Brasile finmo a 20 anni fa era cosi, i giocatori rimanevano quasi tutta la carriera li. Qualcuno di loro veniva a fare un contrattino in europa per mettersi alla prova, in un'età più matura, ma in linea di massima funzionava proprio cosi. Eppure la nazionale brasiliana era comunque forte e vinceva, probabilmente più degli ultimi 15 anni in cui tutti correvano nel nostro continente a guadagnare bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, in Brasile finmo a 20 anni fa era cosi, i giocatori rimanevano quasi tutta la carriera li. Qualcuno di loro veniva a fare un contrattino in europa per mettersi alla prova, in un'età più matura, ma in linea di massima funzionava proprio cosi. Eppure la nazionale brasiliana era comunque forte e vinceva, probabilmente più degli ultimi 15 anni in cui tutti correvano nel nostro continente a guadagnare bene.


Eh ma ripeto... 20 anni fa. Ad oggi il Brasile non può competere se i suoi calciatori non hanno una preparazione di livello europeo. Il campionato brasiliano quanto può valere? Quanto la nostra serie B? Non credo che un Neymar o un Dedè crescerebbero a furia di giocare praticamente in serie B.


----------



## Dexter (18 Aprile 2013)

meglio cosi,è evidentemente un senza palle,e in squadra ne abbiamo già fin troppi.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma ripeto... 20 anni fa. Ad oggi il Brasile non può competere se i suoi calciatori non hanno una preparazione di livello europeo. Il campionato brasiliano quanto può valere? Quanto la nostra serie B? Non credo che un Neymar o un Dedè crescerebbero a furia di giocare praticamente in serie B.



Il campionato sarà anche di basso livello, ma tant'è che la coppa intercontinentale parla chiaro, mica vincono sempre le squadre europee, anzi. Questo significa che la differenza di livello non è poi cosi accentuata. In ogni caso se uno è forte è forte, punto. Se per dire Neymar rimanesse in Brasile non significa che con la nazionale non possa fare grandi cose, cosi come l'11 che il Brasile schiera.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2013)

La cifra è ridicola,contando che tutto il cartellino lo potevi prendere a meno di 10.Forse il ragazzo non interessava.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il campionato sarà anche di basso livello, ma tant'è che la coppa intercontinentale parla chiaro, mica vincono sempre le squadre europee, anzi. Questo significa che la differenza di livello non è poi cosi accentuata. In ogni caso se uno è forte è forte, punto. Se per dire Neymar rimanesse in Brasile non significa che con la nazionale non possa fare grandi cose, cosi come l'11 che il Brasile schiera.


Io credo che nel calcio delle figurine balilla(fa impressione in negativo la fisicità di un atleta anni'70)il Pelè che resta in Brasile con tutta la sua combriccola carioca possa tranquillamente vincere il mondiale ma nel calcio di oggi dove ci sono gli Hulk, i Ronaldo, gli Ibrahimovic, i Rooney, i Cavano o i Falcao, leggasi anche "animali", dubito che il ballerino Neymar potrebbe fare qualcosa. La tecnica c'è per carità ma il Brasile finirebbe per non essere più lo stesso di prima, credo.

Ps: Diciamo che il Chelsea post-CL è stato davvero poca roba, almeno quanto il Liverpool che perse contro il San Paolo, poi c'è l'eccezione che conferma la regola dell'Internacional contro il Barcellona, per il resto hanno sempre vinto le europee.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io credo che nel calcio delle figurine balilla(fa impressione in negativo la fisicità di un atleta anni'70)il Pelè che resta in Brasile con tutta la sua combriccola carioca possa tranquillamente vincere il mondiale ma nel calcio di oggi dove ci sono gli Hulk, i Ronaldo, gli Ibrahimovic, i Rooney, i Cavano o i Falcao, leggasi anche "animali", dubito che il ballerino Neymar potrebbe fare qualcosa. La tecnica c'è per carità ma il Brasile finirebbe per non essere più lo stesso di prima, credo.
> 
> Ps: Diciamo che il Chelsea post-CL è stato davvero poca roba, almeno quanto il Liverpool che perse contro il San Paolo, poi c'è l'eccezione che conferma la regola dell'Internacional contro il Barcellona, per il resto hanno sempre vinto le europee.



Ed il Boca contro di noi  Dai, oggettivamente se si guarda sulla carta il livello del campionato sudamericano le squadre europee dovrebbero sempre vincere in scioltezza, ed invece non è cosi, anzi. Un motivo c'è.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed il Boca contro di noi  Dai, oggettivamente se si guarda sulla carta il livello del campionato sudamericano le squadre europee dovrebbero sempre vincere in scioltezza, ed invece non è cosi, anzi. Un motivo c'è.


Nella partita secca può sempre succedere di tutto, ovviamente non sono una manica di brocchi ma se vogliamo dire che le squadre sudamericane sono al livello del Bayern Monaco e del Borussia(blocco Germania), del Barcellona o del Real(blocca Spagna), non mi trovi d'accordo...


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nella partita secca può sempre succedere di tutto, ovviamente non sono una manica di brocchi ma se vogliamo dire che le squadre sudamericane sono al livello del Bayern Monaco e del Borussia(blocco Germania), del Barcellona o del Real(blocca Spagna), non mi trovi d'accordo...



Chiaro non siano a quei livelli, ma dico solo che se uno è forte è forte a prescindere da dove gioca. Io credo che se un giocatore è realmente un campione lo è in ambito internazionale anche giocando una vita intera solamente in Brasile. Ripeto, questa cosa non la vedo come un ostacolo per la nazionale brasiliana, anzi da un lato è quasi un vantaggio visto che non manda talenti a perdersi in europa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chiaro non siano a quei livelli, ma dico solo che se uno è forte è forte a prescindere da dove gioca. Io credo che se un giocatore è realmente un campione lo è in ambito internazionale anche giocando una vita intera solamente in Brasile. Ripeto, questa cosa non la vedo come un ostacolo per la nazionale brasiliana, anzi da un lato è quasi un vantaggio visto che non manda talenti a perdersi in europa.


Credo che non basti avere il talento, nel calcio d'oggi c'è bisogno di tantissime cose che ad oggi il Brasile non da.


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che non basti avere il talento, nel calcio d'oggi c'è bisogno di tantissime cose che ad oggi il Brasile non da.



Io credo che l'unica reale "problematica" del Brasile di oggi è che ha tanti fenomeni mediatici, ma in realtà sul campo no. In quanto a talento è uno dei Brasile più scarsi di sempre. Non hanno un attaccante che sia uno degno di quella maglia. Avevano Pato, unico reale fenomeno, ma sappiamo che fine ha fatto. Per non parlare del centrocampo, ridicolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'unica reale "problematica" del Brasile di oggi è che ha tanti fenomeni mediatici, ma in realtà sul campo no. In quanto a talento è uno dei Brasile più scarsi di sempre. Non hanno un attaccante che sia uno degno di quella maglia. Avevano Pato, unico reale fenomeno, ma sappiamo che fine ha fatto. Per non parlare del centrocampo, ridicolo.


Non ho dubbi e non credo che la situazione in futuro, per loro, migliorerà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*Potrebbe saltare il passaggio di Dedè al Cruzeiro, il trasferimento sarebbe stato bloccato dal tribunale a causa di alcuni debiti del Vasco con il fisco del Paese sudamericano.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Aprile 2013)

mi sembra una boiata,a maggior ragione con i soldi della cessione pagherebbero i debiti


----------

